
Two CS profs try to crack an Android phone, FBI style - smalera
http://qz.com/650960/if-the-fbi-needed-to-crack-an-android-phone-heres-what-would-happen/
======
wyldfire
This bit of the article was news to me (note to self, shutoff phone if there's
risk of capture):

> In contrast to offline attacks, there is a difference between Android and
> iOS for online brute force attacks. In iOS, both the lock screen and boot
> process can wipe the user data after a fixed number of failed attempts, but
> only if the user explicitly enables this. In Android, the boot process
> always wipes the user data after a fixed number of failed attempts. However,
> our Nexus 4 device did not allow us to set a limit for lock screen failures.
> That said, both Android and iOS have options for remote management, which,
> if enabled, can wipe data after a certain number of failed attempts.

